# FOR SALE!!!



## cope09 (Jun 25, 2007)

For Sale.
1998 Altima GXE, 134k miles. White with Gray interior and woodgrain accents.
The paint is kind of dull. Let me know if you'd like pics.

It is *not driveable* at this point due to the following::


I bought this 1 owner 1998 Altima GXE from a car dealership in NJ, which was a trade.
It's 5spd with approxiately 134k miles.
I recently took it to be serviced as the timing felt way off. Per Rothrock Nissan, these are the issues:
1) timing is off and will need a new timing chain, cost $2025
2) clutch needs to be replaced
3) drive belt is cracked and will need to be replaced
4) CV joints 
5) outer tie rods
They said that something was cracked (CV joints?) and if dirt or dust gets in there it could screw up the axle.
6) other suggestions: wheel alignment and cooling system change

Total of the repairs quoted to me was $5700 however, I know somebody on this board could do the repairs at the cost of the material and their own labor.

So, I'm trying to get the best offer out of this. 

If you're interested, please email me at [email protected] any questions you may have.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

*wow*

I can't believe all that is wrong with it. WOW


----------

